# Japan Meets Italy!



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

So, you might have read my post from a short while ago where I'd been looking for a new strap.

rubber for fatties

Well I done got it, and thought I'd share.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

It's 3mm thick tapering from 24mm at it's widest down to 20mm at the buckle. And a lovely caoutchouc rubber too!


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Perhaps not entirely evident from the photographs, but the strap really matches the dial well.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

The thick appearance of the straight wave I think really suits the Seiko's lugs. Chunky watch, chunky strap!


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

A group shot of the colours available. The orange is pretty close to the product picture.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

nice selection to choose from!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2011)

What are the lengths of these and where from? They look very nice on the Seiko


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

It is a Bonetto Cinturini










Mine measures at 138mm for the tail (?) end, and 82mm buckle end (*excluding buckle, approx 95 with buckle) - it appears to be the 286 model.

It took a bit of work finding, and in the end I contacted Bonetto Cinturini directly. While they don't sell to private individuals - well they do, but you would need to make an order of minimum 25 pieces - Federico was kind enough to furnish me with a list of distributors. I ended up paying a little over the odds as I specifically wanted the orange - the black for instance is more readily available, and cheaper.

I ordered from TimeforSports, a German distributor - while a little pricy as I say, I thoroughly recommend them as a retailer. Matthias was great to deal with and very helpful. Shipping was prompt, arrived within three days from order.

Alternatively, for a plain black version, Jakub at Sklep.Chronoline (distributor in Poland) is your man.

Bonetto Cinturini actually manufacture straps for other brands. You may have seen the Meyhofer Atlantis at Watchbandcentre, for instance. This is a BC strap, Italian rubber, or caoutchouc to be precise. One advantage of the Meyhofer is a choice of silver or gold buckle - however, sadly the 22mm was out of stock as I was tempted by the gold buckle to match the gold minute markers on the bezel of the SKX011J.










I seriously recommend the Bonetto Cinturini, it's soft, comfortable and as an aside, smells great


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

I've just realised that I actually had the tail end of the strap on the wrong way around, pretty obvious now looking at the photographs! So as an update, I'd point out that the exterior surface of the strap is actually smooth, and not patterned as evident in photographs 1 and 4 for example. Ooops.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Very nice mate :thumbsup: - Shawn will be along in a flash to drool I shouldn't wonder.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2011)

howie77 said:


> It is a Bonetto Cinturini
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, tbh I don't think they're a bad price!


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

avidfan said:


> Thanks for that, tbh I don't think they're a bad price!


Oh I agree, very happy with what I got for the â‚¬26.

I was just observing that from where I got it, it was a bit over the odds compared to say the Meyhofer Atlantis at â‚¬16, or a black Bonetto (284 / 285 / 286) at approx â‚¬13. Just had to have the orange though! Quite fancy another and notching the lugs down for an Amphibia but facing a little trepidation at the thought of it.. it would be very nice though!


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

Retronaut said:


> Very nice mate :thumbsup: - Shawn will be along in a flash to drool I shouldn't wonder.....


He must be very busy..........  this normally is right up his street


----------

